# Are you a slingshot hero?



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

wish i had that 9.23 min of my life back.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> wish i had that 9.23 min of my life back.


haha u don't believe Becker?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

guess thats what Wiliam Carpenter and Dakota Meyers were looking for right.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:slap: where are the thread lock staff when you want them


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This guy's entire supposition is based on the assumption that all of humanity experiences deep anxieties with the prospect of death...

...but that's besides the point. You're into philosophy, & that's cool, but compare the direction this thread is going, compared to the one with that cool little pickle fork you made...see the difference? If you're looking for debate & deep conversations on controversial philosophical viewpoints, feel free to PM me at any time, & I'll be happy to scrap with ya to your heart's content (I've never used it, but I see there's an option to bring others in as well...IF THEYRE INTERESTED). But with so many people from so many backgrounds here (& you seem to like playing from the devil's advocate stance), such threads just invite problems & negativity, man!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Imperial said:


>


\LOL! That is Genius! super shocks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Your messing with my mind man.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > wish i had that 9.23 min of my life back.
> ...


I know he been pushing up daisy's for a while now.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

bigron said:


> :slap: where are the thread lock staff when you want them


See my posting above, as you can't see the one I made 6 hours ago.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Imperial said:


>


luv it


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread is just too entertaining. Well played by all involved. I am enjoying it thoroughly. Thank you all. Each and every one.

Still chuckling at that picture.


----------

